# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Madrid Street Magic

## Ayy

dado que esta en otro post... lo ponemos aqui oficialmente...

esta semana santa haremos una quedada para hacer algo de street magic por los madriles, siempre y cuando el tiempo acompañe claro.
quien estaria dispuesto a apuntarse??
en lista...
Dow
Gonzalo Orellana
yo

apuntarosss

n abrazo

----------


## Dramagic

Os recomiendo leeros (y estudiaros) la conferneica de Donald Lehn "magia en la calle"

----------


## Mr.Mind

yo me apuntaria pero abandono los madriles en semana santa para ir a ciudad real...

----------


## mariio

me apuntaria pero me voy,de todas formas lo podemos repetir otro dia

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Propongo ir al retiro. Y el día... pues o el viernes 6, o el sábado 7 o el domingo 8 (prefiero el último).

----------


## Dow

me daré caña a mi mismo... llevo un par de semanas paradito, mucho curro... y una xbox 360  :roll:     pero bueno, que... que sí que sí...


Dramagic, dónde andan esas conferencias? Malcom, ya sabes, si te las dejan o algo en la SEI avisa y echamos un ojo todos

----------


## Ayy

ya no es malcom.... ahora es Gonzalo Orellana, Don Gonzalo Orellana 
jejeje

bueno... no se apunta nadie mas¿¿¿ :Confused: ? no me dejeis solo con este par de elementos de manicomnio... sobre todo DOW.... jajaja

----------


## Dow

ala es verdad, es Gonzalo Orellana, chavaaaaal, pero cómo se nos sube a la cabeza jajajaja xDD

Gonzalo Orellana al revés es...




uy uy, me parece un poco fuerte el resultado... quien lo quiera saber que me mande un mp jajajaja


ayy cobarde... se lo diré a gente a ver quién quiere...

----------


## Dow

oh... creo que me invitan a ir a torrevieja, chalete, playa... mmm no sé no sé

----------


## morfeostar

esta semana santa salgo con la moto, la mujer... y no me llevo al Bulldog porque no me cabe en las alforjas que si no....

Pasarlo bien chicos... esta me la pierdo precisamente por mi otra aficción... los viajes en moto!!!

Un abrazo fuerte

----------


## Ayy

joer... me da que me dejais solo con GONzalo Orellana jejeje
apuntaros mas porfavoooooor
que Ella a lo mejor viene....
esta pendiente de confirmacion.... eso os debe animar a muchos!!!!

----------


## Ella

ein¿¿¿ :Confused: 
si,si, ire.... :roll:  pero con otro cuerpo....

 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

ahora me haces quedar mal.... :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## Ella

yo nunca dije que iria...   :Lol:   ni que me lo pensaria...ni nada...  :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

no os fieis de las mujeres!!!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:roll:  :roll: Cómo está la cosa... No me dejeis solo con el dieciochoañero  :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

Llevad cámara :D

----------


## Dow

confirmado, Dow se va a torrevieja a hacer el capuyo y con la xbox bajo el brazo, por si hace mal tiempo... asique no podré asistir a ese street magic...

----------


## Ayy

calzonazos!!!!!!! ya veras ya..... te vas a meter por donde yo te diga cierto reloj.....

----------


## dreaigon

dow torrevieja esta al cerquita de mi ciudad tye podrias pillar un tobus y venirte

----------


## Ayy

bueno, por establecer ya la fecha, lo hemos hablado todos los asistentes... y se hara el sabado por la tarde!!

venga tiooos animaos....

----------


## Dow

nada... al final no voy a torrevieja, maldición!!

alguien quiere decir algo ya sobre el sábado?  :117:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Lugar: Salida del metro "Retiro"
Día: Sábado 7
Hora: 5:00 pm

----------


## Ayy

umm a las 5?? bien.. asi hay solecito y tenemos horas y horas  xD  dow... tu en castigo solo eres el camara xD

----------


## Ayy

si nunca habias visto desaparacion de dos vagones de tren en atocha, si nunca habias visto levitaciones de personas 5 metros a lo alto,  si nunca habias visto la autentica magia callejera....  haber venido hoy!!!!!
increible... la gente aplaudiendonos por una simple levitación de vagón de tren.... este público es muy impresionable jajaja

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:Lol:   :Lol:   ¿Y lo de parar el reloj gigante?

Dow, Ayy te llevó los €€ para comprar no se qué reloj y le dejaste plantado... ya te vale.

----------


## gomobel

Víiiideos, víiiideos, víiiideos! :D

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

mmm

1º La batería me traicionó y ponía que estaba llena cuando en realidad estaba casi agotada.

2º La gente no quería salir en la camara.

:S

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Os recomiendo leeros (y estudiaros) la conferneica de Donald Lehn "magia en la calle"


¿Y dónde puedo encontrarla?

----------


## gomobel

> mmm
> 
> 1º La batería me traicionó y ponía que estaba llena cuando en realidad estaba casi agotada.
> 
> 2º La gente no quería salir en la camara.
> 
> :S


O sea, que no hay vídeos....Ayy, Gonzalo, mira que te lo dije (¡qué juego de palabras! ¡Omalley, omalley, mira qué juego de palabras! :D )

----------


## Dow

como si hubiera llevado 200€. no me dijo que llevara el reloj, asique no lo habría llevado...

----------


## Rafa505

> Iniciado por Dramagic
> 
> Os recomiendo leeros (y estudiaros) la conferneica de Donald Lehn "magia en la calle"
> 
> 
> ¿Y dónde puedo encontrarla?


En la Dama, las notas de conferencia.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Alla voy :P

----------


## Dow

maldita norma de los 60 mensajes...

----------


## gomobel

> maldita norma de los 60 mensajes...


 :roll: sssh  :Wink1:   :Wink1:

----------

